# Substrate Calculator



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Good job. But you really should break down the sand and gravel by the average grain size. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Rex Grigg said:


> Good job. But you really should break down the sand and gravel by the average grain size. It makes a huge difference.


When I find out the densities of the separate ones I'd be happy to, but for now I need help finding them.

Kyle


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Call your local industrial supply house. I bet they have that info at their fingertips.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I talked to a construction supervisor that paves roads and regardless of grain size, they estimate 100 lbs/cu ft for most sand. It would have to get pretty coarse to be any lower than that. Typical aquarium gravel (2-3mm) is only ten pounds lighter at 90 lbs/cu ft, so we'd be splitting hairs to break down sand even finer. I suppose we could use a second pick for coarse gravel (4-8mm), but then again that isn't a recommended planted tank substrate.
If we get more replies to the substrate depth poll and we can make this calculator more accurate.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I think this works really good as it is. I tried it out for the tank sizes I know the amounts for and it came dang close ! It's really handy for getting someone new to the game in the ballpark of how much to get for the tank. 
When you think about it , many tanks are gonna be different depending on what ya aquascape needs anyways, like slopes and layer thickness and plants. If you arent planting any root feeders you dont need all that much substrate either so you will definately be covered anyways.

Nice job Kyle :wink:


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Ya da man Kyle!


----------



## Cakes (Jan 8, 2004)

Scorpion said:


> Ya da man Kyle!



Thank you very much for the calculator.


----------



## Lepomis_Man (Sep 4, 2003)

Turface is 1.4 Cubic feet per 50 pounds. Just thought that would be a useful addition.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

*Calculator confirmed for Eco-Complete...*

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4531


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Roger that Buck!


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Glad to hear it works out for everyone!

Kyle


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

I have Eco-Complete Planted tank substrate, how deep should I keep it at?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

3 inches is the average recommendation.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure if people still use this (I was atleast) but I recently noticed that the page gives an error.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Bk828 said:


> Not sure if people still use this (I was atleast) but I recently noticed that the page gives an error.


I got it too, but here's another calculator that's pretty similar: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/91190-another-calculator.html


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Whoa, what's up, BK?!?


----------

